# Tahoe OG (cali connection) Any good??



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 11, 2010)

Anybody grown or smoked this strain?? I'm lookin for info' on breeder reliability, number of different pheno's, yeild, light/heavy feeder, etc.....
I'm looking for the best seed strains I can find for my mother stock, so any other suggestions are most welcome too


----------



## tobikan.judan (Sep 11, 2010)

smoked it and liked it very much


----------



## 00ashoo (Sep 11, 2010)

i hear its one of the best og kush's you can get
attitude has just started to stock these
defiantly gonna grab a pack just debating weather of not to wait for the next promo but by then they probably sold out


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah i know im waiting to see what they stock up from cali connection.I want the sfv og kush,deadhead og and the tahoe.Come monday i might just order it and this 1 might be my first with guarenteed shipping.


----------



## The Ruiner (Sep 11, 2010)

Cali-conn does a lot of chem-based reinventions. not many crosses, especially at the rate at which they appear now, are stable. The best seed strains for mother stock will be from stable genetics, which means older names that nobody likes anymore but everyone is breeding from the children of these dinosaurs. I wouldn't rely on an unstable strain for a stable mother. personal opinions.

Personally, I grow Original Diesel (mass super skunk X chem 91) and it rocks, but I think that is due in large part to the super skunk. Because I have grown chem, and it came out great, but nowhere near the yeilds of the OD.


----------



## the real mccoy (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice, just ordered some Tahoe!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

I rather wait to see what other strains they get from cali connection.+ The price is a little too much right now.Ill see what happens on monday.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 11, 2010)

00ashoo said:


> i hear its one of the best og kush's you can get
> attitude has just started to stock these
> defiantly gonna grab a pack just debating weather of not to wait for the next promo but by then they probably sold out


I ordered a pack from Attitude this morning as soon as I saw them in stock!! I'd get in there way before the next promo if I were you, these seeds will sell fast!! And these regular seeds of any of the OGK cross are a way better bet than buying "feminised" OG from Reserva Privada!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 11, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I rather wait to see what other strains they get from cali connection.+ The price is a little too much right now.Ill see what happens on monday.


I'm hoping they're gonna stock the full line, I've emailed attitude to ask but no reply yet.... I want Raskal OG next... As long as seeds are reg's I'll buy/try them in my quest to find my "holy grail" strain. I may end up growing out a few Cali Connections seed strains, depending on how these Tahoe's fare. I like the look/sound of what they got....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I'm hoping they're gonna stock the full line, I've emailed attitude to ask but no reply yet.... I want Raskal OG next... As long as seeds are reg's I'll buy/try them in my quest to find my "holy grail" strain. I may end up growing out a few Cali Connections seed strains, depending on how these Tahoe's fare. I like the look/sound of what they got....


Yeah i emailed them as well.Most likely you will get a reply come monday because they are closed over the weekend.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I ordered a pack from Attitude this morning as soon as I saw them in stock!! I'd get in there way before the next promo if I were you, these seeds will sell fast!! And these regular seeds of any of the OGK cross are a way better bet than buying "feminised" OG from Reserva Privada!!


 i have some elite genetics og kush strains regular so ill grow these and see what these are about.I know the cali connection seeds will sell fast but i want to see what else they are going to stock and i hope all of them dont be the same price which i think they are.


----------



## migenetics (Sep 12, 2010)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I ordered a pack from Attitude this morning as soon as I saw them in stock!! I'd get in there way before the next promo if I were you, these seeds will sell fast!! And these regular seeds of any of the OGK cross are a way better bet than buying "feminised" OG from Reserva Privada!!


Not true! You would be more likely to find a keeper mom from the fems. These tahoe ogs have a f3 dad not by any means stable. Not saying there not good just saying results are gonna vary. Reserva privada does sell regular og kush seeds although I'd go with the #18s.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2010)

and i don't know if any of you have heard about all of the issues that cali connect just had concerning someone using an auto flowering strain as i believe a father in one of the crosses not made by swerve and it got out in some of the cali beans.. i'm not sure all what strains are affected by this auto father, just thought that i would inform the uninformed..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 12, 2010)

migenetics said:


> Not true! You would be more likely to find a keeper mom from the fems. These tahoe ogs have a f3 dad not by any means stable. Not saying there not good just saying results are gonna vary. Reserva privada does sell regular og kush seeds although I'd go with the #18s.


 I have some OG#18xSkunk(regs) in flower now mate, they look smell gorgeous too I can't wait to try them out!! I didn't realise reg OG kush was available from reserva?? (Nice!!)
I'll only grow reg's because of the rotten luck I've had with hermie plants from fem seeds, thats what put me off reserva OGK originally


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 12, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> and i don't know if any of you have heard about all of the issues that cali connect just had concerning someone using an auto flowering strain as i believe a father in one of the crosses not made by swerve and it got out in some of the cali beans.. i'm not sure all what strains are affected by this auto father, just thought that i would inform the uninformed..


 Where did you find this info' out mate?? I wouldn't mind taking a look  thanx


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2010)

i originally saw it on the sow amazing seeds website, where i had ordered cali beans from three times i do believe, than i think i found a link somewhere for an thread on thc farmer from swerve on this topic. i'll see if i can find you a link and post it up here.. give me a few.. brb, lol..


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 12, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> i have some elite genetics og kush strains regular so ill grow these and see what these are about.I know the cali connection seeds will sell fast but i want to see what else they are going to stock and i hope all of them dont be the same price which i think they are.


 They probably will be mate, just the same as the TGA Subcool line all £60+!! It's madness what they charge for seeds....


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 12, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> i originally saw it on the sow amazing seeds website, where i had ordered cali beans from three times i do believe, than i think i found a link somewhere for an thread on thc farmer from swerve on this topic. i'll see if i can find you a link and post it up here.. give me a few.. brb, lol..


 Cheers mate thanx


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.thcfarmer.com/forums/f90/lesson-learned-very-hard-way-22865/

now that wasn't too hard.. its a pretty good read, but kinda worrysome at the same time..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 12, 2010)

Shit i would be pissed to buy some seeds and they have autoflower genetics.I want to flower when im ready not the plant.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 15, 2010)

Got my Tahoe OG seeds through the post!! I'll get started on them straight away just need to go out & get more medium now...
will do a Grow Journal ASAP guy's!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes please do and link me.I want to see how they do.Im just waiting for the whole line to come in.They might even add them to the pick n mix.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 15, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes please do and link me.I want to see how they do.Im just waiting for the whole line to come in.They might even add them to the pick n mix.


 I was lookin at Attitude earlier. they've added 2 more to the list same price as tahoe og too but with the out of stock mark?? I think they will soon get the whole line in pick nmix would be sweet too!! 
I'm a bit of an online noob mate not sure how to link?? I'll msg you on your profile though to let you know when I post something...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 15, 2010)

All you have to do when you start your journal at the top where the title is copy and paste in this thread and that is the link.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 15, 2010)

Yeah im thinking of getting the deadhead it looks good from up close.Just playing the waiting game to see what comes next and if they will add them to pick nmix.Ill give it to the end of the month.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 15, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> All you have to do when you start your journal at the top where the title is copy and paste in this thread and that is the link.


 Oh right, d'oh lol
Cheers mate, Respect!!


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 15, 2010)

i am waiting as well same as wyteberrywidow i guess i have a new breeder that im going to look forward on checking time to time, emailed attitude and cali conn if they can rush in stocking the seeds lol hopefully before the holidays and if they can sell it asap on picknmix


----------



## tardis (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, from what i've been reading this shit is supposd to be Dank. I wouldn't mind finding a male deadhead and polinating my Flav or vortex with it just to see what pops up for my personal. All respect to both subcool and Cali Connection breeders as I wouldnt' sell these, just smoke their flowers. Grow something for my specific taste if its that good.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Sep 16, 2010)

its cool but nothing special..i'd rather get the original OG or santa cruz OG..the only reason is cuz everytime i smoked the tahoe og is was pretty leafy and burned quick..real fluffy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

tardis said:


> Wow, from what i've been reading this shit is supposd to be Dank. I wouldn't mind finding a male deadhead and polinating my Flav or vortex with it just to see what pops up for my personal. All respect to both subcool and Cali Connection breeders as I wouldnt' sell these, just smoke their flowers. Grow something for my specific taste if its that good.


They will be stocking cali connection in pick n mix so i plan on buying 3 seeds of aat least 3 strains to try out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2010)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> its cool but nothing special..i'd rather get the original OG or santa cruz OG..the only reason is cuz everytime i smoked the tahoe og is was pretty leafy and burned quick..real fluffy


They probably grew it under cfls or mh.Im not saying they did but im sure that bud could have been danker


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 16, 2010)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Anybody grown or smoked this strain?? I'm lookin for info' on breeder reliability, number of different pheno's, yeild, light/heavy feeder, etc.....
> I'm looking for the best seed strains I can find for my mother stock, so any other suggestions are most welcome too


they got this at the Dispensaries where i get my stuff .. all of their shit is good ..


----------



## punkenstien (Sep 18, 2010)

I just harvested cc's deadhead og,tahoe og,raskal og and they are super potent and were huge.I would hold off on buying anything from them until they get the autoflowering issues sorted.Swerve is working on it but I wont dump lots of scratch on more until then


----------



## tardis (Sep 18, 2010)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> its cool but nothing special..i'd rather get the original OG or santa cruz OG..the only reason is cuz everytime i smoked the tahoe og is was pretty leafy and burned quick..real fluffy


It all fits the same after a grinder.


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 18, 2010)

tardis said:


> Wow, from what i've been reading this shit is supposd to be Dank. I wouldn't mind finding a male deadhead and polinating my Flav or vortex with it just to see what pops up for my personal. All respect to both subcool and Cali Connection breeders as I wouldnt' sell these, just smoke their flowers. Grow something for my specific taste if its that good.


seems like were on the same page here mate. subcool and cali all the way.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2010)

littleflavio said:


> seems like were on the same page here mate. subcool and cali all the way.


Well im a little late on the subcool i only have 2 querkle seeds but i do plan on getting more after i stock some cali connection beans.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 18, 2010)

i've got the raskals og and the larry og and the sour og and the chem something or another, lol all from cali connect, but i've yet to crack any of them, but that raskal og and the sour og are burning holes in my seed stash.. 
i've just got done growing dr greenthumbs og kush, and all i can hope is that the raskal's og is as dank as that bud is.. from everything that i've read, and all the pix i've seen, it looks like swerve has the og on lockdown, and i think that raskals looks like a standout in my book, and i never even put two and two together till whyteberry mentioned that the sour og is pretty much what appears to be a headband spinoff.. which can't be anything but good as well..
does anyone know if the tude if going to stock any of the alien line, or just the og stuff? i would love to get my hands on some of that alien line that swerve has put out..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 18, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> i've got the raskals og and the larry og and the sour og and the chem something or another, lol all from cali connect, but i've yet to crack any of them, but that raskal og and the sour og are burning holes in my seed stash..
> i've just got done growing dr greenthumbs og kush, and all i can hope is that the raskal's og is as dank as that bud is.. from everything that i've read, and all the pix i've seen, it looks like swerve has the og on lockdown, and i think that raskals looks like a standout in my book, and i never even put two and two together till whyteberry mentioned that the sour og is pretty much what appears to be a headband spinoff.. which can't be anything but good as well..
> does anyone know if the tude if going to stock any of the alien line, or just the og stuff? i would love to get my hands on some of that alien line that swerve has put out..


Damn i didnt even ask that.But i think it will be in my next email.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 19, 2010)

tardis said:


> It all fits the same after a grinder.


 True!!


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 19, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> i've got the raskals og and the larry og and the sour og and the chem something or another, lol all from cali connect, but i've yet to crack any of them, but that raskal og and the sour og are burning holes in my seed stash..
> i've just got done growing dr greenthumbs og kush, and all i can hope is that the raskal's og is as dank as that bud is.. from everything that i've read, and all the pix i've seen, it looks like swerve has the og on lockdown, and i think that raskals looks like a standout in my book, and i never even put two and two together till whyteberry mentioned that the sour og is pretty much what appears to be a headband spinoff.. which can't be anything but good as well..
> does anyone know if the tude if going to stock any of the alien line, or just the og stuff? i would love to get my hands on some of that alien line that swerve has put out..


 I'm wanting to get more CC beans mainly chemvally kush & either Raskal OG or Larry OG, are you gonna do a journal?? But I'm gonna see how my Tahoe's fare first before spending anymore cash, all this talk of autoflower pollination of some of CC seeds has me really worrired 
Do you or anyone else know what strains were affected?? I read that link and it sounds like some serious shit went down for swerve...


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Sep 19, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn i didnt even ask that.But i think it will be in my next email.


Let me know what they say back to you too mate  Thanx


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2010)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> Let me know what they say back to you too mate  Thanx


Of course i will cut and paste the email like i did with the pick n mix email.


----------



## JimmyT (Sep 19, 2010)

TrollUnderTheBridge said:


> Sweet fucking jesus, just when I thought the attitude couldnt get any better! they now stock cali conn!


I'll have to 2nd that


----------



## srh552 (Nov 17, 2010)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I ordered a pack from Attitude this morning as soon as I saw them in stock!! I'd get in there way before the next promo if I were you, these seeds will sell fast!! And these regular seeds of any of the OGK cross are a way better bet than buying "feminised" OG from Reserva Privada!!


This is so true. I tried a pack of the RP OG and had a 0/4 germ rate. Im switching to the Tahoe.


----------



## greenesthaze (Nov 17, 2010)

i will be ordering tagoe in jan. If it is still available i would like a link to someone&#8217;s journal about this matter. And the link doesnt work for me


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 17, 2010)

These are the Tahoe OG 's I got!! 7/10 seeds germinated so I got 7 healthy plants  
8 weeks from seed now and got to say guy's I'm really impressed with these, super, strong, fast and vigourous growth. Real thick leaves and stems, a proper kush plant!!. Also got 8 Deadhead OG 2 weeks from seed too, so I'm gonna veg the Tahoe's for another 6 weeks yet before flowering, so the DH can catch up!!


----------



## bajafox (Nov 17, 2010)

The Sour OG here in California is really good also, I haven't tried the Tahoe OG but the Sour OG has a very distinct smell, almost raunchy but smokes amazing.


----------



## greenesthaze (Nov 17, 2010)

that tahoe og looks just like the clone from a medical center. Good stuff. Is she from seed? They look beautiful keep me up to date on the flowering and smoke report as well??


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 18, 2010)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> a proper kush plant!!.


There's nothing "Kush" about the OG Kush except the name


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 18, 2010)

greenesthaze said:


> that tahoe og looks just like the clone from a medical center. Good stuff. Is she from seed? They look beautiful keep me up to date on the flowering and smoke report as well??


Yeah mate they are from seed, and will keep you updated for sure...


----------



## srh552 (Nov 21, 2010)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> I have some OG#18xSkunk(regs) in flower now mate, they look smell gorgeous too I can't wait to try them out!! I didn't realise reg OG kush was available from reserva?? (Nice!!)
> I'll only grow reg's because of the rotten luck I've had with hermie plants from fem seeds, thats what put me off reserva OGK originally


Dutch Master makes a product called reverse that stops the hermie problem.


----------



## srh552 (Nov 21, 2010)

I had same problem 0/4 w the RP. I put the last two under a 400 with plastic over the cup (humidity dome) and the last two popped! Tahoe is on its way next week!


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 21, 2010)

Glad I found this thread had a lot of questions about cali connection. So are these the same genetics from elite, or are these all over cali. now. 
Skunkmunkie i will be checking out your grow I have been researching OG strains and trying to find the best.


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Nov 21, 2010)

TheOrganic said:


> Glad I found this thread had a lot of questions about cali connection. So are these the same genetics from elite, or are these all over cali. now.
> Skunkmunkie i will be checking out your grow I have been researching OG strains and trying to find the best.


 I've sort of fallen for the OGK strains myself after growin/tokin OG#18xSkunk from DNA, after a lot of web searching/research and asking other growers in the know I found the "Cali Connection" as I'm a UK grower seeds are my best option for getting these strains so.... I'm also planning on growing out a lot more of their seed strains too. I'm yet to do a grow journal but I post pic's weekly to my albums on my profile so any questions just leave a comment mate...


----------



## JimmyT (Nov 22, 2010)

I've got Reserva Privada's OG Kush and I must say it is the best strain in my garden. I love the smell and taste of my True Blueberry from DJ Short but MY GOD the OG Kush is quite the overall strain!! If Cali Connection's OG strains are better then I'll be amazed with OG Kush in general!!


----------



## Sensisansei (Mar 27, 2011)

I was fortunate enough to have a chance to speak with SWERVE about breeding at 23rd C.Cup and he recomended deadhead og, Tahoe, & Blackwater. I already had the Tahoe and deadhead running and hae mendo Purps myself and other purps i would rather make my own black/purp Kush, but i was impressed with him more than any other breeder, but SUBCOOL. They are really the only companies i will purchase from. Maybe one or two strains from other co's but rarely purchase seeds anymore as what ive accumulated over the years are much beter than most availible strains. I love OG and who doesnt! Here is a cured pic ot Tahoe & a few deadhead og! The deadhead had more pheno variation than the tahoe! First two are Deadhead and then Tahoe! I dont like Fem. Seeds yet i understand the buisness aspect for Cali. Connections, but i will stick with regulars as im a genetic lover who wants to be able to use some of the potential genetic traits for breeding. Peace Sensi


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Mar 27, 2011)

There she is!! ^^^ I love the Tahoe OG ~ dense, morish and dank!! Nuff sed + Rep bro.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 29, 2011)

i don't know what fools would ever grow any og strains.. seems like a silly waste of time as far as i can tell... lol.. that tahoe looks lovely..

and to the person who was asking if the cali connect gear is the same as elites, no it is not.. i'm sure elite may have gotten some cuts from some of the same places that swerve does, but they aren't the same genetics what so ever..
how you making out with that bubba love skunk??


----------



## Crippykeeper (Jun 4, 2015)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> There she is!! ^^^ I love the Tahoe OG ~ dense, morish and dank!! Nuff sed + Rep bro.





THESkunkMunkie said:


> These are the Tahoe OG 's I got!! 7/10 seeds germinated so I got 7 healthy plants
> 8 weeks from seed now and got to say guy's I'm really impressed with these, super, strong, fast and vigourous growth. Real thick leaves and stems, a proper kush plant!!. Also got 8 Deadhead OG 2 weeks from seed too, so I'm gonna veg the Tahoe's for another 6 weeks yet before flowering, so the DH can catch up!!





THESkunkMunkie said:


> These are the Tahoe OG 's I got!! 7/10 seeds germinated so I got 7 healthy plants
> 8 weeks from seed now and got to say guy's I'm really impressed with these, super, strong, fast and vigourous growth. Real thick leaves and stems, a proper kush plant!!. Also got 8 Deadhead OG 2 weeks from seed too, so I'm gonna veg the Tahoe's for another 6 weeks yet before flowering, so the DH can catch up!!


Can you give me update on your tahoe project


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 5, 2015)

THESkunkMunkie said:


> They probably will be mate, just the same as the TGA Subcool line all £60+!! It's madness what they charge for seeds....


good ol daze where seeds were just 60 pounds a pack...


----------

